# any tips on Crystal river ?



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

just thinking of taking the family to Crystal River on the way to Orlando any advise on where to go snorkle with the manatees or if it is even worth the time and a good hotel to stay the night thanks in advance


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

I was through there a week ago or so. We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express. It's new and everyone there was really nice. The manager actually called my cell phone a few days later and asked how our stay was. That doesn't happen very often anymore. If you you want to show the kids some animals, go to the state park at Homassasa Springs. We saw a lot of manatees, gators, snook, redfish, sheepshead, tarpon, mullet and a hippo. Bring some bug spray, too. Hope this helped.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I live in Crystal River---*

Stay at the Best Western in Crystal River. They have several Manatee dive trips per day out of their dive shop. 

If you want to yak over to the manatees, call A Crystal River Kayak Company and ask for Morgan. She will fix you right up.

Best seafood in town is at Dan's Clam Stand on 44 about 2 miles east of town on your left.

Make sure you go to Pete's Pier around 3 for the Tarpon show. They live under the cleaning table and will eat right out of your hands. These are 80-180# fish.

If you need more info. call me at (352)795-4201.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've always arranged my trips during the winter months beginning after Thanksgiving through about February. The manatees winter in the springs and they will swim up to you.

I agree with the state park suggestion at Homassasa Springs. The kids will learn a lot and they will see manatees feeding.

Thanks for the tip on Pete's Pier. Never been there for the tarpon show.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We always stay at the Plantation Inn....Very nice...The State Park is a must.

Mike


----------

